# Lake Oahe



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Conditions of our walleyes have been surpisingly good, anyone seeing the same?

By the way, I love the forum.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Welcome Skyball!!!! I talked to a good friend of mine yesterday out in Bismarck and he said the fishing on Lake Sakakawea has been disappointing this year. He has caught some big fish, but the season hasn't lived up to the hype this year.....


----------

